
Show HN: Gojay – highly performant JSON encoder/decoder for Golang - nishaad78
https://github.com/francoispqt/gojay
======
dugluak
Good lord, that looks like Death By Parentheses

(do (set f1 0) (set f2 1) (set x 0) (while (neq (get x) 50) (do (set x (+ (get
x) 1)) (set next (+ (get f1) (get f2))) (set f1 (get f2)) (set f2 (get next))
(print (get f2)) ) ) )

~~~
nishaad78
this definitely will not work in golang :P

~~~
dugluak
Sorry that was by mistake, didnt mean to make that comment here. Now I don't
see a way to delete it.

